# Kurbelschraube mit kappe woher bekommen ??? HILFE



## nico55545 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe ein Riesenproblem ich brauche neue Kurbelschrauben mit kappe. 

Finde sie nirgendwo im Internet 

Habe Bilder angehangen wie die Schrauben aussehen.

Hier ein paar Maße:

Gewindelänge:25mm
Feingewinde

Vielen Dank !


----------



## RISE (6. Januar 2010)

Von welcher Kurbel stammt sie denn genau?

Du könntest mal in Shops anrufen, die haben meistens auch noch ne Restekiste mit vielen interessanten Sachen drin. Möglicherweise findet sich da was oder vielleicht auch bei einer Nachfrage beim Vertrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (6. Januar 2010)

Metrisch oder zöllisch?
Bei metrisch stehen die Chancen gut, etwas vergleichbares im Schraubenhandel zu bekommen und es durch Modifikationen an den Einsatzzweck anzupassen. Bei zöllisch dürfte das schon schwieriger werden. Aber auf jeden Fall erstmal, wie von RISE vorgeschlagen, bei den einschlägigen Shops durchklingeln und fragen, ob die sowas noch irgendwo in einer Restekiste haben. 

*EDIT:*
Letzter Schritt wäre der Gang in einen metallverarbeitenden Betrieb, vorzugsweise Dreherei, in Deiner Nähe. Wenn Du lieb bist, nehmen sie Dir dafür auch nicht so viel Taschengeld ab.


----------



## nico55545 (6. Januar 2010)

wo liegt der unterschied ?


----------



## Prunni (13. Januar 2010)

Die selbe Schraube findest du in einen 0815 Shimano Vierkant Innenlager.






Musst nur die Plastik Abdeckkappe abmachen.


----------



## Flatpro (14. Januar 2010)

nico55545 schrieb:


> wo liegt der unterschied ?


hahaha
metrisch: meter, kilogramm etc, zoellig: zoll, pfund und den ganzen mist den die da haben... unzen und was es nich alles gibt


----------



## zoram (14. Januar 2010)

nico55545 schrieb:


> wo liegt der unterschied ?



Größtes Problem ist die unterschiedliche Gewindesteigung, die man der Schraube ohne Messgerät nicht ansieht und bei der Montage das Gewinde schrotten kann, also aufpassen!
Von welcher Kurbel sprechen wir denn nu? Ohne das zu wissen kann dir nicht wirklich geholfen werden...


----------



## alliance-bmx (15. Januar 2010)

also ich habe bei diesen schrauben bisher immer nur ein gewinde gesehen! also kannste die shimano nehmen! die sind allerdings sehr kurz! 
in lang haben wir sie noch da! [email protected] und dir wird geholfen!

cheers


----------



## Chillah (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bin mir ziemlich sicher das es die Gusset - Pigmy OKR Bolt Kurbelschraube ist.

Da ich keinen Neuen Beitrag erstellen möchte und das hier reinpasst wollte ich einmal fragen ob man anstatt der Gusset - Pigmy OKR Bolt Kurbelschraube auch eine Andere verwenden kann?


----------



## nico55545 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo. Ja jetzt seh ich es auch das ist 1000 &ig die Gusset - Pigmy OKR Bolt Kurbelschraube und Kappe !!!

Habe schon stunden im Internet verbracht und nach einer Schraube geguckt !!!

Kaufen kann man die Schraube bei BIKE-Mailorder

Link:http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Kurbel/Gusset-Pigmy-OKR-Bolt-Kurbelschraube-und-Kappe::15779.html


Ist leider erst ab Anfang März lieferbar !!!
Auf der Webseite steht zwar 2-10 Tage aber das stimmt nicht!!!


----------



## alliance-bmx (15. Januar 2010)

...wie gesagt, wir haben die schrauben da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico55545 (15. Januar 2010)

aber nicht die Originalen von Gusset !!!


----------



## alliance-bmx (15. Januar 2010)

das is sowas von wurst egal, da gusset die ultimative taiwan katalog brand is, die so ziemlich alle produkte von der stange nimmt und dann labelt! diese schrauben sind mit denen die wir haben sowas von identisch abgesehem von dem aufrduck! 100%ige sicherheit, da die kollegen von essential hier umme ecke ihr lager haben und ständig die schrauben bei mir hohlen um die gusset kurbeln damit auszurüsten!


----------

